
Outdated WordPress and Drupal versions may have contributed to Panama Papers hack - arto
http://wptavern.com/outdated-and-vulnerable-wordpress-and-drupal-versions-may-have-contributed-to-the-panama-papers-breach
======
arto
Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/4duscc/outdated_and...](https://www.reddit.com/r/drupal/comments/4duscc/outdated_and_vulnerable_wordpress_and_drupal/)

